# Sad day...



## Southern by choice (Nov 22, 2014)

Today we lost one of my favorite Breeding Roos. 

This was my ONLY Barred Cochin Roo (Standard). He was not only beautiful but just a sweetheart. The kids brought him in... the kids in tears.

I haven't gotten this upset about a chicken in a long time. Things happen and we lose chickens from accidents on occasion.  This one really bothers me. He was such a big boy! He just expired when they came in with him. 

30 minutes before the children had put out some feed. He was eating like normal, he is generally a slow eater making sure the girls eat first. I examined him... looks like he choked to death.   I was already thinking it might have been one of the pups in training, or he got trampled.... but no... he choked to death.

I still cannot believe it. This stinks!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 22, 2014)

Oh my gosh...I'm so sorry. 

I lost BO a 12 year old Buff Orpington roo last week so I know what it is to have an emotional attachment to a chicken.  Some may think it's crazy - but we know different...and we miss them when they pass.


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 22, 2014)

Sorry to hear


----------



## Baymule (Nov 22, 2014)

It's OK, you can cry over a rooster and we won't think you are nuts. We might even cry with you.

Sorry about your boy, he sounds like he was a real sweetheart.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 22, 2014)

sorry to hear this


----------



## mysunwolf (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry  I get really attached to the few roos who are sweethearts. If I were you, I'd start gathering eggs from the hens and incubating them in the hopes of hatching his sons!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 22, 2014)

very sorry for your loss, I would cry if any of my chickens passed.


----------



## kinder (Nov 22, 2014)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 22, 2014)

mysunwolf said:


> I'm so sorry  I get really attached to the few roos who are sweethearts. If I were you, I'd start gathering eggs from the hens and incubating them in the hopes of hatching his sons!



Sadly I cannot. The girls are all in molt and we don't keep ours in breeding pens. We only put them in a breeding pen once a year. 
This Quad group was scheduled for Feb. 

Thanks all. It is comforting to know that others understand that it wasn't "JUST A CHICKEN". 

 to all of you!


----------



## Devonviolet (Nov 22, 2014)

Ohhhh!  I'm SO sorry!  We DO get attached to our animals, don't we?


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 22, 2014)

I am so sorry Southern.  It is tough.  Some are just special, you can't explain why, they just are.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 22, 2014)

jodief100 said:


> I am so sorry Southern.  It is tough.  Some are just special, you can't explain why, they just are.



You are so right Jodi.
2 weeks ago I sent off 45 birds for slaughter... I had 47 birds in the pens... I pulled 2 out. 1 was my little (I have no use for ) Blue/black cochin bantam that I "saved" when he got a huge cut on his back and overnight the other birds had pulled out his feathers... he was a 5-7 week old guy. He became my "baby". I couldn't send him off for dog food. I am a sucker.


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 22, 2014)

so sorry about your roo SBC.  at my house there is no such thing as just a chicken.  they're either meat or my pet and loosing one of the special ones is a blow.  hug...


----------



## Sumi (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry  What an awful thing to happen to the poor boy. Chickens are not just chickens on this farm either. Even when I had over 100 running around, half of them had names and I was inconsolable when I lost or had to rehome a favourite. They really are special creatures.


----------



## whispering rooster farms (Nov 23, 2014)

So sorry, I know how that feels.....named our whole farm after one special roo ;]


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## babsbag (Nov 29, 2014)

I have a few special ones too...


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 30, 2015)

I realize how old this thread is, I lost my 7th of the summer on saturday


----------

